# goat mix as a feed item for mice?



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I was in the farm shop yesterday and noticed a bag of goat mix for sale with some interesting stuff in it! 
I brought it (15/20kg) for £9

once opened it was not quite what I expected. It seems to be coved in a brown stuff rather than really dry feed (although it is dry) I am guessing its the vits and mins they have added.

this is what it is.
"Badminton High Yield Goat Mix is a quality coarse mix for all types and age of goat. It contains micronized barley, maize, peas, beans and soya; linseed and rolled oats to provide easily digested fibre and top quality protein. It is fully balanced with vitamins and minerals."

FEEDING
- Feed as a supplement to grazing or conserved forage.
- For in-kid/lactating goats feed 0.5-1kg/day.
- For other animals feed 0.5kg/day depending on quality of other food.

Typical Analysis: High Yield Goat Mix 
Oil 3% 
Protein 17.5% 
Fibre 8%

I am guessing it is still ok to feed to the mice but what sort of food should I give them inbetween or mix in with it or do you think it would be ok just to feed as it is.

They seem to like it so far!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Find out what kind of beans. Some raw beans are poisonous to mice.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

There are lots of animal feeds a mouse will eat wild mice are a problem for animal keepers all over the world where they eat holes into feed bags and climb into feed bins im sure a mouse will not touch a food if they no its not good for them.? .Rhasputin I think Castor beans are very poisonous too mice you can get castor in the states and canavillia or the jack bean.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I think it's virtually all un-cooked beans other than lentils.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I will try to find out what type of bean it is.

at a guess though it should be ok as its ok for goats? :?


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

just found this about the beans used in the animal foods.

- Beans

Traditional UK-grown source of vegetable protein, generally used in micronized (cooked and flaked) form. They are also a good source of starch.

- Soya Beans

Soya is regarded as the best quality vegetable protein source available for animal nutrition. High in protein and energy, it has an excellent amino acid profile and is a good source of B and D vitamins. Used in the micronized (cooked and flaked) form, soya retains its naturally high oil content.

so are or at least should be ok.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the brown is most likely mollasses.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

I heard of using hog feed but never considered using goat feed. I use horse feed with my rabbits. This is interesting thank you for posting about it.


----------



## mouser (Dec 24, 2010)

Chicken mash for budgies, would probably work for mice too.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I tried goat feed as it was pretty much the same as mouse food, but found mine lost condition on it very quickly.

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thats because goats,horses and rabbits are all grazers eating large amounts of low energy high roughage bulk food.Mice eat comparatively small amounts of seeds and nuts,all high energy foods packed with enough energy to grow a whole plant or even a tree.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

mouse food for mice lol


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Exactly.I keep meaning to say to you as you are/were a bird keeper that cede or non branded equivalent is good.Mice are well suited to cage bird products but of course they are pricey.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Wild Birds Unlimited is a great store in the US that sells large quantities of high quality seeds for great prices. I buy millet in 20 pound bags for $15 there. They also have awesome treats that are made mostly from seeds, insects, and a bit of fruit. The mice -love- them.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

I'd be very concerned about the high copper content, we tried it with the rabbitry several years ago unsuccessfully, but I don't know if mice are prone to copper toxcity.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Rhasputin said:


> Wild Birds Unlimited is a great store in the US that sells large quantities of high quality seeds for great prices. I buy millet in 20 pound bags for $15 there. They also have awesome treats that are made mostly from seeds, insects, and a bit of fruit. The mice -love- them.


bird food is very expensive here.We don't have the sunny weather to produce it cheaply.It's cost me a fortune to feed the wild birds during the severe weather we have had,peanuts are very pricey.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

SarahC said:


> thats because goats,horses and rabbits are all grazers eating large amounts of low energy high roughage bulk food.Mice eat comparatively small amounts of seeds and nuts,all high energy foods packed with enough energy to grow a whole plant or even a tree.


- if started into growth i.e. sprouted to form the flour inside the husk to a million different natural vitamins......................fed just prior to the sprout appearing, fabulous food. Trickyprocess though, but its easy


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Sprouted seeds ARE great mouse food!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll be back. said:


> SarahC said:
> 
> 
> > thats because goats,horses and rabbits are all grazers eating large amounts of low energy high roughage bulk food.Mice eat comparatively small amounts of seeds and nuts,all high energy foods packed with enough energy to grow a whole plant or even a tree.
> ...


only a man has time for such things me thinks :roll: I did give them all bread and milk yesterday after the previous discussion just to see what the mice thought of it.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Sprouting seed is really easy you just keep washig the seed as it sprouts and changing the water. I never thought doing it for mice.I use waag mouse munch as I feed the Gerbils with it too and mix it with wild bird seed now as everyone recomends the bird seed.They love waag it contains wheat , maize, peas toasted soya, oatfeed, wheatfeed, sunflower extract, grass, vegetable oil, apple grape linseed yeast carob meal. Also additives of Copper sulphate Antioxidant calcium iodate they dont seem very healthy do they lol £1.75 1kg.I am now though buying sacks of bird seed and adding loose peas, groats myself it is great fun and healthy as you know what is going in it the waag im using 4 bags a fortnight so getting expensive.


----------

